# Digital Slides?



## imagine (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi folks, 
I was going to apply for a spot in a juried show and they have to have three color slides included with the app. Only problem is, all I have is digital pics and the local labs want $10 EACH to make slides. Anyone know a reputable online source that won't break me?
Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 10, 2007)

We've had the same problem, no good solution found, but several places on the internet say they do it.

WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF ART SHOWS ENTERED THE 21st CENTURY?????????[}][}][}][}][}]


----------



## mick (Mar 10, 2007)

Keith, I'm not sure if Walgreens processes digital prints into slides, but you could check. We upload all our digital pics to Walgreens and have em printed.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 11, 2007)

Keith,
Probally the reason they want slides is they are pure images.  I.E. Slide Film is shot and then Processed into Slides (Positive Image).
Only way to effect it is Camera Settings and Chemistry.

Negative Film is developed into Negs and then must be printed to yield a Positive (Print).
Camera Settings, Chemistry and Processor Settings, as well as Lab Tech Printing each frame (Density and Magenta, Yellow and Blue Adjustments) lead to an Interpretation of the Original Image.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use iprintfromhome.com

They charge $2.50 for the first copy of each slide and $1.25 for each duplicate after that.  Their turnaround time is very fast.  I ususally have the slides in two days.


----------



## mewell (Mar 12, 2007)

I used iprintfromhome too and was very happy with the results. Follow their online directions carefully tho'! I have a place locally that does 'em for $2 each but the quantity I ordered from iPrintfromHome  was enough to get lower than that. $10 is ridiculous!


----------



## penhead (Mar 12, 2007)

Great information..thank you..!

I have been paying about twice that and takes almost two weeks for slides from digital.




> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />I use iprintfromhome.com
> 
> They charge $2.50 for the first copy of each slide and $1.25 for each duplicate after that.  Their turnaround time is very fast.  I ususally have the slides in two days.


----------



## imagine (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I uploaded photos to iprintfromhome.com Sunday night and got an e-mail saying the slides had shipped yesterday.[]I got four slides for the price of what ONE would have cost me locally!


----------

